# Armado de una Tornamesa



## venon (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola a todos que tal:

    Bueno me duda es la siguiente estoy armando una bandeja caserita jeje ahora estoy con undilema que motor uso para este fin tiene que ser muy estables las vueltas 
Yo pense un motor dc y para regular la velocidad usar un PMW pero haciendo esto no se vuelve muy inestable.

O si no un motor sincrono pero como regula las vueltas


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 23, 2010)

busca motores bruslees, son mas estables


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueno antetodo muchas gracias por contestar ahora la pregunta como le controla las rpm a ese motor


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

con un control de velocidad para motores brusless, y con un buen uso del buscador del foro 
saludos


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

m si el tema que es medio complejo hacerlo funcionar y para una persona con pocos conocimientos en electrónica se complica mas y la opcion de un motor sincrono?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

Motor de polos sombreados con eje "Escalonado" para accionar una correa y esta directa al plato.
La relación entre el diámetro del eje del motor y el diámetro del plato te da la velocidad.
Como el eje es "Escalonado", puedes conseguir varias velocidades


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Un motor de DC, controlado por pwm, y este impulsa por medio de una correa o banda el plato del disco. Este plato, debe tener una masa suficiente para absorber las variaciones y vibraciones del motor.
Las tornamesas viejas, las de cuerda, tenian un plato relativamente pesado.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

El plato que voy a usar es de mármol pesa uno 8 kg usando una suspensión magnética no por rodamientos eso lo hace mas suave. Eso alcanza para absorber la variación del motor no?.

Yo tengo un motor paso a paso de impresora vieja, pero tiene 6 cables je busque por google. Se puede hacer andar con un 555 pero no encontré mucha info  no se si este motor en bipolar o unipolar en realidad para un tocadisco esta es la mejor opción no? 

Ahora ustedes que opinan vale la pene o con un motor Dc sobra?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

8 Kg????? 
Es un moustro de peso! Sera un enooooooorme amortiguador!!! 
yo hablaba de 500 gramos a lo sumo! jajaja... Vale!
Usa un motor DC controlado por un pwm simple, no hay pierde... Aqui el asunto es el tiempo que tardara en alcanzar las revoluciones, por la cantidad de masa del plato...

Me has dejado impresionado.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

Si muchos me dijeron lo mismo que me fui al cara...

Pero el mármol esta bueno para este fin porque es un material inerte a la vibración la frecuencia de resonancia es muy baja

Por el tema del motor tendría que usar uno con un lindo par motor no?

El sistema de suspensión o rodamiento esta echo con un eje de acero inoxidable como eje central y rodamiento o suspensión con dos imanes de neodimio muy potentes y caros  L[/COLOR]
 
Bueno muchas gracias por responder a todos les agradesco


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

Si colocas un motor de DC necesitas un control de velocidad re-alimentado, es decir que controle (Mida) y corrija la velocidad.
Podría ser como te dijeron un motor "Brushless", pero necesitas implementar el generador de frecuencia trifásico, lo que no es sencillo.
Me sigue pareciendo la mejor opción el motor que te sugerí ya que si bien no es sincrónico, conserva bastante bien la velocidad.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Con un motor de esos que se usan para los reproductores de cinta estara correcto, incluso ya tienen internamente un control de velocidad que se ajusta desde atrás, el unico inconveniente será unicamente el tiempo que tarde en alcanzar su velocidad.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

pero con un controlado por pwm, no mantiene constante la velocidad?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Por su puesto que si... Y con mas seguridad con ese elefante que piensas usar como amortiguador de inercias.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

lo que iba  usar yo era un motor de calefacción de coche de 12 v que es bastante potente 

jajaja alefante jaja


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Ese motor es perfecto... solo que tendremos un buen consumo de corriente.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

cal culo que con este pmw sobra no http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> pero con un controlado por pwm, no mantiene constante la velocidad?


Nop.
La única forma de mantener la velocidad mediante un PWM es re-alimentando la información de velocidad y corregir el ancho del pulso en base al error de velocidad.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Mi estimado fogonazo, tu hablas de hacer un lazo cerrado, para corregir cambios de velocidad debido por los cambios de resistencia del motor. En este caso, se supone que esas condiciones son estáticas, no se requiere cerrar el lazo y manejar una señal de error. Asi funcionan incluso los tocacintas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Mi estimado fogonazo, tu hablas de hacer un lazo cerrado, para corregir cambios de velocidad debido por los cambios de resistencia del motor. En este caso, se supone que esas condiciones son estáticas, *no se requiere cerrar el lazo y manejar una señal de error. Asi funcionan incluso los tocacintas*.





antiworldx dijo:


> ... reproductores de cinta estara correcto, incluso ya tienen *internamente un control de velocidad* que se ajusta desde atrás, .....


¿ En que quedamos ? ¿ Tienen o NO tienen control de velocidad en lazo cerrado ?

Los motores como el que comentan poseen un regulador de velocidad centrífugo, es decir que tratan de mantener una velocidad constante por si solos, un lazo cerrado en si mismos.

Presuponer que las condiciones son estáticas tampoco es correcto: Calentamiento del Motor, Calentamiento de buje del plato, Calentamiento del eventual lubricante que se emplee, el solo echo de poner la púa sobre el disco ya introduce una variación de la carga y esta no es lineal a lo largo de la reproducción.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Haaaa, los motores finos tienen como dices, unos resortes con contrapeso... Esos si son autenticos lazos cerrados... Pero los que tienen un ajuste por detrás tienen un potenciometro que ajustan un vil circuito pwm sin ninguna retroalimentación de las condiciones del motor.


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

Fogonazo pero al plato ser tan pesado la energia sinetica no la hace constante?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Haaaa, los motores finos tienen como dices, unos resortes con contrapeso... Esos si son autenticos lazos cerrados... *Pero los que tienen un ajuste por detrás* *tienen un potenciometro que ajustan un vil circuito pwm sin ninguna retroalimentación de las condiciones del motor*.


Esos tambien realimentan, pero no sensando las vueltas sino en base a la corriente que esta tomando el motor.

Ese tipo de control tambien se usaba en bandejas (tornamesas), solamente que para permitir un ajuste mas exacto se le agregaba una luz estroboscopico contra el borde del plato -->  una verdadera calibracion "a ojo"


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> Fogonazo pero al plato ser tan pesado la energia sinetica no la hace constante?


El plato pesado va a provocar que la velocidad sea constante dentro de un intervalo de tiempo "breve", si consideramos un intervalo mas largo se notará el cambio de velocidad, mas largo son decenas de segundos.
Y no te olvides que la velocidad "Variable" influye sobre la distorsión en la reproducción del disco.



Eduardo dijo:


> ......para permitir un ajuste mas exacto se le agregaba una luz estroboscopico contra el borde del plato -->  una verdadera calibracion "a ojo"


Y muy "Bonita" cualquier bandeja "Pedorra" con la luz estroboscópica pasaba a ser Hi Fi


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

yo para regular las rpm voy a usar un tacometro laser el tema como hacen las tornamesas para ser constante? no les si ningun mecanismo complejo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cuando yo reparaba esos trastos, tambien conoci a jesus, un buen tipo, se hacia de 3 formas:

Casettes baratos utilizaban interruptores inerciales dentro del motor, a la larga daban problemas.

El tipico control lineal por corriente, como en un motor DC la velocidad es proporcional a la corriente consumida se tasaba y se ajustaba linealmente con una red (nunca analice la red si era una simple PI o una PID).

Puedes hacer una prueba sencilla con un lm317 (version metalica to3) en configuracion generador de corriente, ese circuito de una sola resistencia de POTENCIA.
Primero con una fuente de alimentacion regulable buscas la corriente necesaria.
Calculas la resistencia como
R=1.2V/Imotor
y la potecia difipada en la resistencia
P=1.2*Imotor


En algunos tocadiscos utilizaban un sensor optico enfrotado en el disco con unas marcas claras sobre fondo negro del plato giratorio, supongo que con un conversor frecuencia->tension comparaban con la tension de consigna para ajustar la tension.


Actualmente se podria hacer facilmente con un simple pic12f875 o similary un captador optico.

Pero requiere conocer algo de programacion, lastima ya que con C es sencillo programarlo y con unas caracteristicas sobresalientes y un minimo de componentes.

Material necesario:
pic12f675 o pic12f683 o cualquiera con pwm
7805
IRF740 o cualquier mosfet de potencia similar
1 led y un fotodetector/fototransistor.
1 diodo de proteccion y algun que otro componentes para reducir interferencias del motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> yo para regular las rpm voy a usar un tacometro laser el tema como hacen las tornamesas para ser constante? no les si ningun mecanismo complejo


Volvemos a empezar, si no quieres complicaciones emplea el motor de polos sombreados, le calculas y fabricas un eje e impulsas correa mediante al plato. Este es uno de los sistemas mas viejos y confiables de impulsión del plato.
Lo quieres hacer mas complejo y de mejor calidad, motor de CC con control de velocidad por PWM y lazo cerrado.

Suponiendo que resuelvas satisfactoriamente el mecanismo de impulsión del plato, ¿ Que brazo le piensas colocar ?, este es tanto o más delicado que el propio plato.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueno bueno... se trataba de una pregunta simple... si quieren hacerlo como debe... entonces se manejara un sensor optico, que sense la velocidad instantanea del plato, ademas el plato debe ser mucho mas ligero, 100g a lo sumo o menos, y así queda ajustada la velocidad desde el codigo del pic...


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

Volvemos a empezar, si no quieres complicaciones emplea el motor de polos sombreados, le calculas y fabricas un eje e impulsas correa mediante al plato. Este es uno de los sistemas mas viejos y confiables de impulsión del plato

Fogonazo con este metodo no tengo el mismo problema que decias vos que con el tiempo el calentamiento ect... influye??


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> .....con este metodo no tengo el mismo problema que decias vos que con el tiempo el calentamiento ect... influye??


Salvo que emplees un sistema de control "cerrado" todos los sistemas tendrán una pequeña variación, pero el motor se comportará "Casi" sincrónico, o sea que la variación será ínfima.
El motor al forzarse se frena, este frenado aumenta el resbalamiento del campo magnético giratorio sobre el rotor, esto provoca un aumento de la corriente inducida en el rotor al, aumentar la corriente el motor "aumenta el torque" debido al aumento del campo magnético y se compensará la variación de la carga.
Si por el contrario el motor pierde "Carga" tratará de acelerarse, en este caso disminuye el resbalamiento, se induce menos corriente y el motor pierde algo de tracción.
Como te comenté en un principio, el motor NO es sincrónico (Velocidad constante) pero esta se mantiene muy aceptablemente.

Y de regalo, produce menos emisiones electromagnéticas comparadas con un control por PWM que al estar cerca de la cápsula fonocaptora se hacen "Delicadas"


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

Perdon por segui rompiendo con el tema

Y un motor paso a paso como se comportaria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> Perdon por segui rompiendo con el tema
> 
> Y un motor paso a paso como se comportaria?


El motor PaP se puede regular fácilmente mediante un controlador relativamente sencillo, es sincrónico con los pulsos, peroooooo....
Produce vibración, sería un poco complicado aislar esa vibración del resto de la tornamesa

Aquí tienes 2 posibles controladores, para motor Bipolar y Unipolar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

por el tema de la vibracion no me preocupo ya que el motor va con una base separada de la tornamesa montada sobre goma

el motor que tengo  es de impresora vieja tiene 6 cables seria unipolar no? aca mando una foto del motor por el tamaño es de un lindo torque no?


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

para el plato que piensas usar esta muy bien el motor que dice fogonazo, colecciono tornamesas raros y puedo decirte que ese motor es confiable, pero yo usaria polea en lugar de correa, los supuestos jai-fí usan un "direct drive" que tienen un diseño mas caprichoso, pero en tu caso me parece inesesario emplear este motor, mejor el que recomienda fogo, pero con polea


----------



## venon (Mar 25, 2010)

helminto g yo tambien soy un fana de las tornamesas raras por eso ahora quiero hacerme una yo cuando la termine subo fotos si quieren 

si el tema que este motor lo tengo el otro no je y con este motor seria mas estable el plato y con este motor puedo setial por medio de la placa las rpm 33,3 78 16 45.. 

aca en contre este sircuito aver que opinan http://www.sadelplata.org.ar/articulos/groel_060923.html


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 25, 2010)

visita los tianguis (mercado de pulga o similar) consigues de a montones


----------



## venon (Mar 26, 2010)

Si pero hablando con un experto en la materia de tocadiscos dice que es lo mejor un motor paso a paso y la placa no es muy compleja por lo visto


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 26, 2010)

pues no es lo mismo un paso a paso que los directdrive de los tornamesas, funcionan electricamente igual pero no sor fisicamente iguales, son mejores para mantener la velocidad constante pero segun la estructura que manejas no podras usarlo como direcdrive aparte que mover 8Kg no es cualquier cosa, y nomas por ser morboso fotos?


----------



## venon (Mar 26, 2010)

Con el sistema de rodamiento magnético literalmente esta flotando el plato solo esta centrador con un eje. De esta forma el motor no tiene que hacer tanta fuerza y he visto tornamesas con platos más pesados incluso algunos de hasta 15 kg, si no me equivoco la de clearaudio.

Mi idea es hacerlo por medio de polea y correa he eso leda mucha mas fuerza de relacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2010)

Un par de ejemplos de tornamesas DIY



​


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2010)

interesante ese reductor


----------

